# Need a sub in Colorado?



## restoguy (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm seriously considering picking up some equipment and doing some plowing this winter in Colorado. I don't have a day's experience plowing with a pickup, but I've been running heavy equipment for 18 years. I'm 1099 sub-contract already and LLC to boot. I've got the truck, just need to buy the sno-gear. If you're looking for someone, I'd love to talk to you. Better to get the ball rolling now than wait until we're knee deep in it! Thanks for your time.


----------



## onesourcecps (Aug 22, 2006)

*Hello restoguy*

I'm looking for subs in Denver metro. Need your own equipment and shovel crews would be a bonus.

Thanks,
Kevin Knapp
303-680-9599


----------



## rmaskewitz (Dec 28, 2008)

*need sub work*

Hi Kevin,
I've got a new set-up in Boulder and am looking for sub- work this winter. Do you still need help? Give me a call at 720-470-0471- Ryan


----------

